# [SOLVED] need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys I have a CM storm trooper case CM Storm » Products: Trooper (link to the specs) this tells me my rear fan can run at 1200 RPM and while I was overclocking I noticed it was running at 600RPM I tried to turn it up but 600rpm was maximum. Any way to fix this? I don't really know much about cooling for computers either and was looking at putting in a corsair Hydro series h90 liquid cpu cooler (140mm). The computer came with a liquid cooler I'm not sure what one it is but my cpu (amd fx-8150 8 cores) at 3.9 ghz with a temperature of 60 degrees Celsius (140 degrees farenheit).

Firstly is the 600rpm maxed for the fan or can I make this faster somehow? it seems as though the only fans I can speed up are my gpu fans.

and if I'm looking to overclock my cpu to around 4.2-4.6 ghz will the corsair Hydro series h90 liquid cpu cooler keep it cool enough?

Then finally if the h90 isn't enough could the h100i be put on top of the case?

specs:
Motherboard: M5A99X-EVO-ASUS
Power Supply: RX-850AE
CPU: AMD FX-8150 8 cores
GPU: Crossfire HD AMD 7850's
16GB RAM
Computer case: CM storm trooper
Rear fan: 120mm
top: 200mm
front: 2x 120mm


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

What do you hope to gain by OC'ing a 3.6 GHz CPU?
I would be concerned with that RaidMax (made by Andyson) PSU trying to sufficiently power two 7850 GPU's and especially so if attempting to OC.
Liquid cooling is no better than air for normal use and there is always a concern with malfunction and leakage.


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Well I wanted to gain some FPS in battlefield 4 I'm getting around 40-50 on ultra but on battlefield 3 I was getting at least 60 I used to play with anti aliasing off and got 80 I know that but I was hoping to be able to run more games on max graphics I couldn't even run bioshock infinite on max I just thought it'd be nice to be able to buy most games and easily run it on max settings this post is more about the cooling not really about overclocking anyway if I need a new power supply I might sort that out later


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Describe the entire cooling solution, please. Specifically, the number and position of each fan and its orientation (intake or exhaust). 

Is the liquid system an all-in-one or a custom loop? Where is radiator positioned; how many fans on it, intake or exhaust?

PS: Stock clock for the FX-8150 is *3.6*GHz with maximum Turbo to 4.2. If yours is running at 3.9, then I have to assume it has been overclocked by the seller.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Games are primarily GPU dependent so OC'ing the CPU is not going to increase the FPS.
A 3.6GHz CPU is plenty for any game.
Two GPU's are also not ideal as very few games/apps can even utilize two GPU's.
You may get better gaming performance with one GPU.
Your poor quality PSU may not be able to supply sufficient power to the two GPU's and that can be an issue (i.e. overheating and lag).
Brand of the two 7850's?


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



gcavan said:


> Describe the entire cooling solution, please. Specifically, the number and position of each fan and its orientation (intake or exhaust).
> 
> Is the liquid system an all-in-one or a custom loop? Where is radiator positioned; how many fans on it, intake or exhaust?
> 
> PS: Stock clock for the FX-8150 is *3.6*GHz with maximum Turbo to 4.2. If yours is running at 3.9, then I have to assume it has been overclocked by the seller.


Not sure what you mean by fan number liquid system is closed loop (I think this cooler isn't some great thing it just came stock) also yeah I set the ghz up to 3.9ghz to see what temps I was getting this is where I got to before reaching 60 degrees running prime 95 I set it back to 3.6 for now though sorry should've changed it back in the original post

rear fan 120 mm with the radiator just the one 120mm (this 120mm fan takes up the size of the whole radiator)
top fan 200mm pushes air downwards
front 120mm x2 intake


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Tyree said:


> Games are primarily GPU dependent so OC'ing the CPU is not going to increase the FPS.
> A 3.6GHz CPU is plenty for any game.
> Two GPU's are also not ideal as very few games/apps can even utilize two GPU's.
> You may get better gaming performance with one GPU.
> ...


I haven't run my cpu overclocked in games yet. Yes I also figured out that dual gpus can cause lag they also seem to cause a lot of issues some games I tried out getting better fps with crossfire enabled and disabled nothing much seems to happen with running battlefield 4 at the moment anyway. I haven't experienced any overheating or lag yet I've used prime 95 to make sure my cpu's will be fine at the ghz they are and I won't even be running them for now. I'm really thinking about upgrading that PSU now thanks for that. They are Twin frozr 2 GD5 OC


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Hi!

Could be that the fan control in bios does'nt work as it should? You may have to flash a new bios eventually. Also, look at the fan speed settings in bios.
Also see what happends if you disable Cool and quiet in bios?


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Wherewolf said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could be that the fan control in bios does'nt work as it should? You may have to flash a new bios eventually. Also, look at the fan speed settings in bios.
> Also see what happends if you disable Cool and quiet in bios?


Yeah I was looking at those fan speeds in the bios I also have cool and quiet disabled already. I recently updated bios versions as well to try fix a mic issue (recommended by razer).


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

O.k. But have you tried the Speedfan program?

SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer

Hopefully it can help you.


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Wherewolf said:


> O.k. But have you tried the Speedfan program?
> 
> SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer
> 
> Hopefully it can help you.



Sorry but is this really needed? I have hwmonitor I can see my temps and stuff anyway. will it help with the issues I'm experiencing?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

O.k. But can hwmonitor change the speed of the fans? My idea with Speedfan, whas that you may be able to force the fans to run at the rpm that you want.


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Wherewolf said:


> O.k. But can hwmonitor change the speed of the fans? My idea with Speedfan, whas that you may be able to force the fans to run at the rpm that you want.


I installed this program and doesn't seem to do much worth a try though at least. Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Making the fans run faster is not a resolution to a heat problem.


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Tyree said:


> Making the fans run faster is not a resolution to a heat problem.


Then what do you suggest? Ignore the PSU for now I will get that upgraded before I do anything related to fans or cooling.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Tyree said:


> Making the fans run faster is not a resolution to a heat problem.


No, not the soloution for the whole cooling problem. Cable management is as important for ex. But the difference between a fan running at 600 rpm and the same running at 1000 rpm for ex. will make some difference.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Sometimes the rate at which a fan spins will cool down silicon. Depends on the case, and the hardware environment.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Tyree said:


> Making the fans run faster is not a resolution to a heat problem.


Have you tried using one GPU?


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



Tyree said:


> Have you tried using one GPU?


Yes in some games it makes a heap of difference, in others it makes no difference and then sometimes it drops in performance (not often). Usually I have to stop using one though.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*



> Not sure what you mean by fan number *How many of them?*
> rear fan 120 mm with the radiator *Intake or exhaust?*
> top fan 200mm pushes air downwards *If this is correct, I would reverse it.*
> front 120mm x2 intake


----------



## Reid Burnham (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

Have you monitored and/or logged your CPU use while playing the game at max settings? Does it peg any or all of the cores at 100%, ever? What's the highest spike you get, and how often does it happen?

OCing a CPU is WAY more trouble than it is worth, IMO. The performance gains are insignificant, and the risk is huge, and the time it takes to OC properly (testing, tweaking, adjusting voltages, dealing with the increase in heat generation, etc...) for little to no performance gain.

Have you ever read from a legitimate, knowledgeable gamer that put the time, effort and money into OCing an already high-performing gaming rig, and then made the claim that the performance benefit made it worth doing?


----------



## The Crumpet (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: need help keeping computer cpu temp lower for CM storm trooper*

rear fan 120mm x1 with the radiator exhaust
top fan 200mm pushes air downwards
front 120mm x2 intake


----------

